# Difference between going full raw & raw/kibble



## ShatteringGlass (Jun 1, 2006)

Over the past couple years, I had my dogs off/on full raw, then back to kibble, then raw/kibble, then back to kibble, then most recently raw/kibble. They are now back on 100% raw and I am going to STAY that way! They are doing incredible.

Here's a comparison of my male.

These pics were taken a little over 3 months ago, when he was on a kibble/raw diet (kibble in the am, raw in the pm)


















And here we are now. These were taken yesterday.

































He's filled out more, gained good weight, and has more muscle tone. My senior female has developed new muscles in her backend and gained weight around her hips, where she used to be quite boney, I'm thrilled with the results and glad I went back!


----------



## Kev (Sep 11, 2011)

looks like more spots too!
beautiful dog


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I have never had mine on kibble but today got see 3 of my female's littermates who are kibble fed dogs.... WOW... the difference was STUNNING.

LOVE my raw fed dogs!


----------



## ShatteringGlass (Jun 1, 2006)

I was quite shocked when I was looking through pictures. I thought feeding at least one meal raw was ok enough and would be beneficial, but honestly there is a big difference between going half way and 100% raw.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

I love feeding my dogs raw! They were healthier and their coats were so much better. Sadly I came to a point where I had been laid off too long and could no longer afford to feed it. 

Moving to oregon, I have hopes of making the kind of connections that will enable me to go back to 100% raw!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> I have never had mine on kibble but today got see 3 of my female's littermates who are kibble fed dogs.... WOW... the difference was STUNNING.
> 
> LOVE my raw fed dogs!


Can you describe the difference?


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Coat condition, TEETH, pigment, mine is more muscled (which obviously could be of two things 1) not enough exercise 2) too much food) and mine had an obvious tuck to her while the others did not. Just a few visual things I noticed.


----------

